# Plumeria



## cmzaha (Jan 3, 2014)

Anyone wanting a realistic smelling Plumeria should check out California Candle Supply. John's plumeria is fantastic. I just realized I am out of my plumeria, which is one of my best selling soaps. I made 25 lbs of Plumeria for the Holiday rush and it is all gone. Darn messed up again and now I will have customers unhappy as to not being able to buy Plumeria for a month. This plumeria does not discolor, but will accelerate (manageable)  so I do recommend full water/liquid when first using it.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jan 4, 2014)

I was just looking at a couple of Plumeria fragrance oils online, and they both had a low maximum use rate, think it was something like 1.5% and I was a little worried that if I used the correct amount I wouldn't have any scent. I will have to check this one out!


----------



## paillo (Jan 4, 2014)

I'd be leery of ordering soap fragrances from them, because I can't find any info on whether they're body safe. Since the focus is on candles, I'd definitely call and ask that question before I even considered using their candle fragrances in body products.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 4, 2014)

paillo said:


> I'd be leery of ordering soap fragrances from them, because I can't find any info on whether they're body safe. Since the focus is on candles, I'd definitely call and ask that question before I even considered using their candle fragrances in body products.


 
I personally know this supplier and it does take a phone call to find out if the particular fo is body safe. I have been trying to get them to update their website to indicate if the fo is body safe or just candle. He is mostly a candle supplier, but has just had a number of fo's reformulated. His new Dragon's blood is wonderful. Trust me I have been soaping long enough that I just do not purchase blindly or recommend something I have not tried. Over the course of 6 yrs I have tested a large amount of plumeria and they are all awful. His plumeria and DB I soap at  6%. The strawberry is very nice at 6%


----------



## tkine (Jan 10, 2014)

I used Plumeria from Candle Science & LOVE it.  No A or D either.


----------

